# Casewellan vs Pyramdallis vs Arborvitae



## dhamblet (Apr 12, 2010)

I plan to plant a screen of trees in a 20 foot wide strip about 300' long along my road frontage. We used to have a screen of Port Orford Cedar but they started dying from the prevalent root fungus and I had to yank them all. Golden Casewellans were recommended as a replacement for they fast growth -- I think they sell in our area as Leyland Cypress. Can anyone share the differences (if any) between Leyland Cypress, Golden Casewellan, Arbor Vitae and Pyramidallis? Are there others I should consider? We are in Olympia, Washington USA in the Puget Sound climate West of the Cascade Mountains, soil is sandy loam.


----------

